# Oval Skew vs Flat...



## mbellek (Aug 26, 2007)

I was drooling over some turning tools on the internet today and started to wonder "What is the difference between these tools?"

Flat (the middle tool):






Oval:





I would think to oval skew would allow you to maybe rock the tool on the  tool rest as opposed to simply laying it flat?? I notice that sometimes when using my (flat) skew, I don't always lay it flat on the tool rest because for whatever reason I need that angle...

I'm just curious about some people's thoughts on the difference between these styles, maybe pros & cons, etc.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 26, 2007)

Melanie:

I have both though my flat skew has a curved edge.  I find that in my case my choice on which one to use has less to do with the shape than the edge.  I use my oval skew the most and tend to grab the curved one when I am working on a section that I want to make sure I don't catch an edge.  I have no problem lying the oval flat or rocking the flat one.  the oval does feel more comfortable in my hand but it is also a little larger than my flat skew which is probably another reason I tend to grab it more.

As more people answer this question I'm thinking you will probably find there are strong opinions on both sides, but what I think is it really comes down to is personal preference and probably which type you got used to using first.  I bought both of mine at about the same time so I'm ambidexterous[]


----------



## Dario (Aug 26, 2007)

I only have a flat skew from the HF set but if I can afford and on the market for one, I will buy an oval skew.

I almost never use my skew flat and I had to round the long edges of it since it digs and cuts my tool rest.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 26, 2007)

Melanie,

If you rotate your flat skew up now and then, you might notice it can create little catches on your tool rest.  The oval will slide nice, rotate, and not catch on the tool rest.  I've been playing with a couple new tools lately too.  I made a tri-point or pyramid tool and a skew-chi-gouge.  What a difference!  They are both a treat to work with and a lot more rookie-friendly []


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 26, 2007)

dario,

perhaps if you didn't buy so much wood, you could afford a new skew.. [][]

i also only have the flat one from HF and am curious to know what the advantage to an oval one is. i always thought it was referring to the grind on the edge... maybe not.


----------



## Fred (Aug 26, 2007)

I definitely prefer the oval skew. The lack of sharp edges along the length of the shaft prevent the digging in along the length of the tool rest. I find that after using tools with sharp edged shafts that my tool rest has minor dings and dents that prevent the smooth movement of other tools back and forth along the tool rest. This can often lead to a 'catch' when one must adjust to avoid the dings and dents in the tool rest.

I sand my tool rest almost every time I start a new project or as the need develops. It sure does make life easier until I can get me a new round tool rest made of harder steel. Fighting the numerouse dings and dents isalmost as bad as fighting with the residual finishes that get on the tool rest.

I would never round over a flat edged tool shaft as sometimes the edge can be an asset, but not all that often IMHO. I will always drift towards a tools shaft that is oval if it is available. []


----------



## Dario (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />dario,
> 
> perhaps if you didn't buy so much wood, you could afford a new skew.. [][]
> ...



So true []

The advantage on the oval is that it rolls better and I think you will benefit the most if you make lots of beads.

The cutting edge grind is usually referred to as curved or straight.  I have mine curved and will never go back to straight given the choice. Problem with curved is that it is more difficult to sharpen if you are "challenged" in that area.  I free-hand mine.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 26, 2007)

I use an oval skew and a roughing gouge to turn my pens. No catches on the tool rest and the skew is very easy to use in almost any position.

Chris


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 26, 2007)

I also use the oval skew.  I have 3 of them, one is straight grind, one is small curved and I got real radical sith a curve on the 3rd one.  I ten to use the curved grind the most, but it is harder to sharpen correctly, even with my Tormek.

Rob


----------



## Narwhale (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the third type of skew, the one with rounded corners.  Have one made by Crown. 
My belief on the oval tool skew is they would be hard to sharpen consitantly (but have never owned one.)  My original skew was the flat HF with very sharp corners.  Took a grinder to it real fast.
Rich s.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Narwhale_
> <br />I like the third type of skew, the one with rounded corners.  Have one made by Crown.
> My belief on the oval tool skew is they would be hard to sharpen consitantly (but have never owned one.) <b> My original skew was the flat HF with very sharp corners.  Took a grinder to it real fast.</b>Rich s.



Me too!![^]


----------



## Dario (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I used my belt sander.  Did a much better and faster job than I can accomplish with the grinder.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 27, 2007)

I own about 7 skews, flat, round and oval.

They each skew handles different tasks. 
But If I was comparing a 1" flat to a 1" oval. I would grab the flat skew more often.

My two favorites are the 1/2" flat and my 1/4" round.

I took my flat skews to the belt sander and rounded out the sharp corners. 
All my skews have a curved grind.


----------



## woodbutcher (Aug 29, 2007)

I prefer the flat tool.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm a tool junkie and I have probably a dozen skews. I have one oval and the rest are flat. I never really got the hang of using an oval skew but that is just personal preference. Best skew I've ever seen and the ones I reach for most often are my Alan Lacer skews. That 1 3/8" skew is one serious hunk of steel and a pleasure to turn with. You might think it's overkill for pens but surprisingly, it is not.

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20084

Link to Craft supplies that is too long to fit into window and causes you to have to scroll left and right on the thread.

http://tinyurl.com/2k2ejd


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 30, 2007)

To me, whether to use an oval or flat skew was always a question of what I was using it for. The larger radius of the oval makes it less sensitive to use because it takes a larger hand motion to tilt and steer the cutting edge. The very small radius, if any, on the flat skew is very sensitive to a rwisting hand motion.  This difference makes the oval skew my preference for turning flat sutfaces and gentle curves as found on a pen, and the flat skew the tool of choice for sharp details such as beeads and other small radius shapes.


----------

